# topper deluxe



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

i have a H&R topper deluxe single shot 12 ga. fully camo'd turkey gun that i've had for years...seems i bought it at quality farm and fleet in circleville in the mid 90's. anyway, i'd like to get another since my son's old enough now but i cannot find the model i have. H&R still makes the topper deluxe but i cannot find the camo'd version i have...can anybody help me out here?

thanks!!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/Gun...ossy-Oak-Break-Up-Camo-Stock-B_QQ62983_QQ2906

here ya go


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

One Legged Josh said:


> https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/Gun...ossy-Oak-Break-Up-Camo-Stock-B_QQ62983_QQ2906
> 
> here ya go


thanks...i got him a charles daly 20ga instead


----------

